# Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

Servus Teichianer

Nachdem hier in letzter Zeit sehr viele Teichianer über „GRÜNES“ Wasser klagen und man dann in deren Profil nachlesen kann das sie Fische im Teich haben, möchte ich einmal eine Lanze für Fischlose Teiche brechen.

Zuerst einmal, was ist „GRÜNES“ Wasser ?

Grünes Wasser ist nichts anderes, als das sich im Wasser Schwebalgen gebildet haben.
Schwebalgen bilden sich durch Nährstoffe die im Wasser gelöst sind und den Schwebalgen zum Wachstum dienen. Dies passiert meistens einmal im Jahr (Frühjahr) oder beim erstmaligen befüllen des Teiches.
Warum?
Nachdem im Frühjahr die „höheren“ Pflanzen noch schlummern oder erst am Anfang des Wachstums sind können sie die Nährstoffe noch nicht aufnehmen und dadurch stehen sie den Schwebalgen zur Gänze zu Verfügung. Das gleiche passiert auch wenn die Teiche erst angelegt wurden und die Erstbefüllung durchgeführt ist.
Diese so genannte Algenblüte dauert in der Regel 4-5 Wochen je nach Bepflanzungsgrad.

Nun sind wir eigentlich auch schon beim Pflanzenwachstum der „höheren“ Pflanzen.
Dieses Wachstum wird ebenfalls über die Nährstoffe in gelöster Form durchgeführt.
Also stehen Algen, sowohl Schweb- wie Fadenalgen, in direkter Konkurrenz zu den „höheren“ Pflanzen. Wenn man also viele „höhere“ Pflanzen im Teich hat, werden den Algen die Nährstoffe entzogen und ihr Wachstum geht gegen Null zurück.

Und ?
Was hat das mit Fischen zu tun ?

Sehr viel !!!

Fische auch wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden, fressen im Teichlebende feste Organismen, die auch wieder in gelöster Form ausgeschieden werden. Heißt im Klartext Fische scheiden Nährstoffe aus, die wiederum den Algen bzw. „höheren“ Pflanzen zu Verfügung stehen.
Dadurch das Nährstoffe auch ohne Fische schon genug im Teichwasser vorhanden sind, wird durch die Ausscheidungen der Fische nochmals eine Gabe Nährstoffe abgegeben, die meist als Überschuss vorhanden ist. Diesen Überschuss können die „höheren“ Pflanzen nicht mehr aufnehmen. Was wird dann passieren ?  Richtig !!! Die Algen werden diesen Überschuss dankbar annehmen und es mit Wachstum danken !!!!

Nun, werden sich viele Teichianer sagen und wie auch hier oft geschrieben (auch von mir) ein Filter wird es schon richten. Leider stimmt diese Aussage nur in Bezug auf Austrag von festen Nährstoffen, wenn ein Skimmer vorhanden ist, wie: Laub, Fadenalgenbüschel, Oberflächenverschmutzungen. Auch durch eine Bodenabsaugung einer Pumpe oder eines BA werden grobe Schwebstoffe in die Grobabscheidung eingebracht. Dies stimmt aber nur dann, wenn auch diese Stoffe zeitnah aus der Grobabscheidung ausgeschieden werden > Reinigung.
Über die anderen Eigenschaften eines Filters möchte ich auf die Filter/Technikecke hinweisen.

Da aber die Fisch-Ausscheidungen nur zu einem verschwindend kleinen Anteil herausgefiltert werden, bleibt der Großteil im Teich und geht in Lösung = Nährstoffe.

Der Kreis schließt sich.

Noch ein Wort zur Größe eines Teiches mit Fischbesatz.

Je kleiner der Teich, desto weniger „höherer“ Pflanzen haben darin Platz. Desto weniger Nahrungkonkurrenz für Algen ist vorhanden. Hier jetzt noch Fische in den Teich einzusetzen wäre fatal und würde nichts als Ärger bringen. 
Den Tierschutz einmal außer Acht gelassen.

Meiner Meinung nach würde sich erst ab einer Größe von 20.000 Liter ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis von „höheren“ Pflanzen zu Fischen mit mäßigen Besatz, einstellen. Aber auch hier gilt, nicht ohne Filter.

Fazit: Bei Teichen mit weniger als 20.000 Liter wird sich Fischbesatz immer negativ auf den Nährstoffhaushalt auswirken. Vom techn. Aufwand ganz zu Schweigen. Auch die Geldbörse wird dadurch belastet. 
Meiner Meinung nach stehen Fische in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen derer.

Plädoye für Fischlose Teiche:
1.	Wenn genug „höhere“ Pflanzen vorhanden ist der Teich völlig unproblematisch und es fallen keinerlei Unkosten (außer durch Wasser-Verdunstung > auffüllen) an.
2.	Es finden sich genug Lebewesen ein, die einen Teich sehr Interessant machen: __ Käfer, __ Libellen, __ Frösche, __ Kröten, __ Schlangen, usw..

Ich hoffe, ich kann mit diesem Beitrag den einen oder anderen Teichianer von einem Fischlosen Teich überzeugen und wünsche allen ein zufriedenes, schönes, erlebnisreiches Teichjahr 2008.


----------



## Kolja (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Helmut,

da hast Du ein interessantes Thema gut beschrieben. Das lag mir schon lange auf dem Herzen, aber ich habe die negativen Seiten nicht so ausdrücken können.

Ich habe ja auch keine Fische und selbst wenn ich Platz für einen größeren Teich hätte, würde ich keine einsetzen.

In meiner kleinen Fertigschale letztes Jahr hat sich soviel Leben in kürzester Zeit eingefunden, dass ich jeden Tag fasziniert auf den Knien davor gelegen habe und ich habe oft Neubewohner entdeckt. Köcherfliegenlarven, __ Wasserläufer, Tubifex, Zuckmücken, Plattbauchlibellen und ihre Larven und natürlich erst mal jede Menge Steckmücken. Das hat mich erst mal dazu gebracht mich mit der Entwicklung der Insekten zu beschäftigen. Ich finde, es ist ein faszinierendes Thema, welche Entwicklungsstadien die Tiere durchlaufen. Ein Frosch war zu Besuch, __ Molche haben sich eingefunden und viele unterschiedliche Vögel sind zum Trinken und Baden gekommen. 
Ich finde es immer wieder schön und entspannend zu gucken, was sich auch als Klein- und Kleinstlebewesen ansiedelt und wie die Pflanzen wachsen.

Wenn ich mal in der "Fischecke" unterwegs bin, bin ich doch oft erschrocken, was alles an Krankheiten, Überbesatz und Technik beschrieben wird.

Bei meinem jetzt neu angelegten Teich bin ich gespannt, was da kommt und sich hier wohlfühlt. Einen Molch habe ich im noch trüben Wasser auf jeden Fall schon beim Luftholen entdeckt.


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Servus Andrea

Danke für deinen Zuspruch  

Es freut mich das ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung bin   

Ja es ist unglaublich was sich im Teich ohne Fische für Leben einstellt  . Dies wäre mit Fische unmöglich.


----------



## Eugen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Ach Helmut,

das weißt du doch, dass du damit nicht alleine bist.   

Hier gibt es einige "Großteich" - Besitzer, die keine Fische haben.
Von den Miniteichlern mal ganz abgesehen.

Die schreiben nur nicht soviel, da sie mit ihren Teichen weniger Probleme haben. 

Bei mir wird das Wasser - bzw. das,was man davon überhaupt noch sieht - nur grün, wenn ich grüne Farbe reinschütte.


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Helmut,

ein gelungener Beitrag.  

Mal sehen, wie die Gegenargumente aussehen werden.  

Ich möchte dein Plädoyer aber gerne noch etwas erweitern. Werden Fische eingesetzt, so kann es durchaus sein, dass verschiedene Tierarten sich erst gar nicht ansiedeln, da sie sich in Fischgesellschaft nicht wohl fühlen (z.B. Kammmolch).


Grüße, Markus


----------



## midnite (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Klasse beitrag Helmut  

Da ich ein Paar Elritzen und __ Bitterling habe, klassifiziere ich mein Teich als "Fischarm"  
auch ich habe glasklares wasser ohne jegliches an Technik außer eine Pumpe für den Bachlauf.
Wir freuen uns jedes Jahr auf zahlreiche __ Libellen, __ Käfer, Kaulies usw.
__ Molche haben wir leider nicht, aber das hat eher mit unser Umgebung zu tun.

Trotzdem bin ich der meinung, dass jeder sein teich so gestalten soll wie er es möchte. Meine nachbarn haben einen Koiteich den ich auch sehr schön finde. Seine Aufwand klares Wasser zu haben ist halt etwas größer... :evil


----------



## Franzel5 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Ich habe gerade meinen Teich bis auf einige Arbeiten an der Ufergestaltung fertig gebaut. Es ist mein zweiter Teich.
Trotz einer Größe von 50 m² und einem Inhalt von 45 m³ werde ich keine Fische einsetzen. Ich habe bereits bei meinem ersten Teich die tollen Erfahrungen machen können die Du hier schilderst. 

Leider kommen Viele gar nicht dazu eine Entscheidung für oder gegen Fische zu treffen da sie gar nicht abwarten können den Teich egal in welcher Größe mit möglichst vielen Fischen zu besetzen und die herrliche Vielfalt die sich ohne Fische entwickelt gar nicht erst kennen lernen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ein Teich vor Besatz "eingefahren" sein soll und dieser Vorgang 1 - 2 Jahre dauern kann. Aber wenn Fischhändler hier einen Zeitraum von 4 Wochen angeben (erst kürzlich gelesen) braucht man sich nicht wundern.

Manche Teiche erinnern einen vom Platzangebot für die Fische an eine Legebatterie.

Aber jeder muss eine Entscheidung dafür oder dagegen treffen. Keine Entscheidung dafür oder dagegen darf es aber bei der artgerechten Haltung geben. 5- 6 Kois in Teichen mit 1.500 l ist schlicht und einfach Tierquälerei.


----------



## jochen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hi,

guter Beitrag... 

jedoch, unser Teich hat nur 8000ltr,
dennoch gute Werte, und wieder klares Wasser...
sicherlich mit etwas Technik und ein wenig Aufwand betrieben.

Nur eines kann ich immer nicht verstehen, warum hier immer geschrieben wird mit Fischbesatz kennt man kein anderes Leben am Teich außer Fischen,
mal eine kleine Aufzeichnung aus dem Stehgreif,
was wir schon an und im Teich bewundern konnten. 

Viele verschiedene Libellenarten, samt Larven, auch der Schlupf konnte schon beobachtet werden,
__ Gelbrandkäfer,
__ Wasserläufer,
__ Molche,
Schlingnatter,
__ Ringelnatter,
__ Frösche, 
__ Kröten,
Köcherfliegenlarven mit Haus... 
__ Feuersalamander,
Posthornschnecken, Spitzschlammschnecken,

im Umfeldnatürlich Insekten,  Igel, Vögel, Eichörnchen und sogar Fledermäuse die sich am Abend im Flug betanken... 
und sicher vieles mehr das ich jetzt vergessen habe oder noch nicht gesehen habe.

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/34/]Hier[/URL] kann man noch einen Teich mit Fischbesatz samt Pflanzenwuchs bestaunen... 



Ich finde es kommt darauf an, wie man seinen Teich und vor allem das Umfeld baut, dann geht es auch mit Fisch... 

Und nochwas, mir gefallen auch fischlose Teiche...


----------



## Teichfreund (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Joachim,



> von Joachim: ...Nur eines kann ich immer nicht verstehen, warum hier immer geschrieben wird mit Fischbesatz kennt man kein anderes Leben am Teich außer Fischen



Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand ausschließt, allerlei Leben an einem Teich mit Fischen zu haben, ich bin mir nur sehr sicher, dass das Leben ein anderes ist. Ein Beispiel aus dem Leben könnte der Teich der Nachbarin meiner Eltern sein. Sie hat Goldfische und auch __ Frösche (bereits über 35 Jahre). Ich habe aber noch nie eine Kaulquappe im Teich gesehen. Auch __ Molche konnte ich darin noch nie entdecken. Meine Eltern haben dagegen keine Fische im Teich. Teichmolche (wenn auch nur wenige) und Kaulquappen von Teichfröschen sind dort aber normal.

Im Prinzip hat doch Midnite-Tom alles gesagt. Jeder soll seinen Teich so einrichten, wie er es für richtig hält. Jeder sollte aber auch über die Konsequenzen bescheid wissen. Und so manch einer ändert eben auch mit zunehmendem Wissen seine Entscheidung. 
Außerdem muss man ja auch berücksichtigen, welche Art von Fisch man in den Teich setzt. Da gibt es ja auch noch einmal große Unterschiede.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## Marc_HBNord (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

^^ ich bin nun grad in der Situation, dass ich mich entscheiden muss, ob ich, und wenn ja, welche Fische ich in meinen teich setze.

Mittlerweile tendiere ich eher in die Richtung, nur wenige Fische von kleinen Arten (__ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Bitter) einzusetzen.

wie sieht es denn dann mit der restlichen Tierwelt aus?

Oder ist da der Unterschied zu Orfen und Goldfischen nicht mehr so groß?


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo,

also ich finde Helmuts Beitrag 

Wir haben einen Gartenteich mit Fischen und außer Bergmolchen auch alles, was Jochen aufzäht an Getier, auch Kaulquappen in Mengen. Ich habe beim Anlegen des Teiches darauf geachtet, dass genug Verstecke vorhanden sind.
Das Wasser ist das 1. Mal durch Schwebalgen grün und wird nur ganz langsam wieder klarer. Ich sehe die Probleme auf uns zu kommen. Meine Familie leider nicht.
Und da sind wir bei unserem Grund für den Fischbesatz. Unsere Kinder wollten unbedingt Fische haben. Sonst hätten wir keinen Teich. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich nochmals darauf einlassen würde. Jochens Aquarium mit Apfelschnecken wäre die Alternative


----------



## Redlisch (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo,

also ich habe ja Fische im Teich, da ich ihn unter anderem deshalb angelegt habe. Die größte Teil besteht aus einheimischen Fischen. Da ich ja noch einen 2. Teich dahinter habe (10m³- normal keine Fische), kann ich gut sehen ob ein Unterschied besteht, was die Insekten und co angeht.

Die Vielfalt ist in beiden Teichen gleich, es gibt Köcherfliegenlarven (mit Köcher), Libellenlarven, diverse __ Käfer, __ Molche inkl. Larven, Kaulquappen, __ Wasserläufer, Wasserasseln, __ Kröten inkl. dutzende 1cm lager hüpfer in der Teichumgebung, leider nur ein Frosch etc.



			
				Teichfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Joachim,
> Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand ausschließt, allerlei Leben an einem Teich mit Fischen zu haben, ich bin mir nur sehr sicher, dass das Leben ein anderes ist. Grüße, Markus




Ich kann also nicht sagen das Fische die Artenvielfalt beeinflussen, es kommt wohl aber auch darauf an was für Fische und wieviele pro m³ man im Teich hat. Was allerdings stimmt ist das im kleinen Teich mehr pro m2 vorhanden ist,
kommt aber vielleicht auch davon das dort mehr abgestorbenes organischen Material ist (Filterteich).

Eine Algenblüte durch Schwebealgen hatte ich bisher nicht.

Axel


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder sollte aber auch über die Konsequenzen bescheid wissen. Und so manch einer ändert eben auch mit zunehmendem Wissen seine Entscheidung.


Ich denke, da "liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben". 

Gerade Teichanfänger können sich einen Teich ohne Fische einfach nicht vorstellen. Egal, wie klein - ein Teich ohne Fische ist für sie einfach kein Teich. So ähnlich liest man es ja immer wieder. Aber die Informationen über das Leben in fischlosen Teichen sind halt nicht sofort zu finden, bzw. man muss sie suchen. Und was ich noch nie gehört habe, dass suche ich auch nicht. 

Wir/ich waren auch ein- bzw. zweimal so "blöd" Fische einzusetzen. Goldfische natürlich.
Der Teich meiner Mutter hat dank vieler Pflanzen immer ganz gut fkt., bis wir das Füttern angefangen haben. 
Aber darauf kommt man selbst einfach zu spät. Im "Fachhandel" sagt einem keiner, dass Algen vom vielen Futter kommen. Die verkaufen lieber Algen-Ex und UVC-Lampen mit Filterchen. Bringt ja mehr, als wenn die Futterpakete auch noch im Regal liegen bleiben. 

Beim unserem eigenen Teich waren es die Unmengen an Wasserflöhen, die uns beängstigten.  Naja, aus Fehlern lernt man.... 
Der neue Teich erhält erstmal keinen Besatz. Mal sehen, ob mir das überhaupt gelingt. Beim Miniteich hatte ich diesbezüglich schon eine "böse" Überraschung. 
Vermutlich werde ich alle Pflanzen erstmal einige Tage/Wochen in extra Behältern lagern, damit versehentlich mit den Pflanzen verschenkter Nachwuchs aus anderen Teichen nicht in unserem neuen landet.


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo,

und da kam noch ein Argument: Nachwuchs! :evil :crazy 

Unsere Fische und alle anderen auch (außer Bitterlinge ohne Muschel  ) vermehren sich heftig! Obwohl sie ihren eigenen Nachwuchs auffressen udn genügend Jäger (Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer,etc) blieben bei uns aus dem letzten Jahr 3 über. Und wie rausholen


----------



## Silke (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo,
schöner Beitrag Helmut!
Bin ja auch ein Befürworter fischloser Teiche. Trotz unseres "Großen" mit ca. 30 kubik möchte ich keine Fische haben. Es gibt auch so sehr viel zu beobachten. Fische hab ich ja im AQ. Das reicht.
Leider habe ich aber immer noch nicht genug Pflanzen, daher kommen auch die Fadenalgen mal mehr und mal weniger. Ich kann damit leben - einen Teich ohne Algen gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## Plätscher (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*



			
				Marc_HBNord schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ ich bin nun grad in der Situation, dass ich mich entscheiden muss, ob ich, und wenn ja, welche Fische ich in meinen teich setze.
> 
> Mittlerweile tendiere ich eher in die Richtung, nur wenige Fische von kleinen Arten (__ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Bitter) einzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Kommt drauf an. Wenn der Teich gut bepflanzt ist (viele Versteckmöglichkeiten) dann ist der Unterschied zwischen keine Fische und speziell Goldelritzen (hatte ich selbst über 10J.), nicht bemerkbar. 
Jetzt habe ich Goldorfen im Teich, folge weniger Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer nur auf der Durchreise, __ Taumelkäfer gar nicht mehr usw.

Meine Konsequenz, baue einen 2.Teich ohne Fische, dann habe ich alles


----------



## koimen (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Mitglieder

Super Beitrag Helmut  .

Haste sehr gut geschrieben......viele Teichneulinge bauen erst mal und setzen gleich nach "2"Tagen auch gleich Fische rein....

Meiner Meinung nach muss sich ein TeichbauerIn zuerst mal auseinandersetzen bzw. belesen wie soll der Teich gebaut werden (Fischbesatz kostenintensiver / natürlich belassen kostengünstiger).

Die Bauweisen unterscheiden sich frappant wenn man auf die Fischlose natürliche Art entscheidet gegenüber der mit Fischen (Ich nehme hier mal Koi an). 
Hier liegt doch auch der "Hund" begraben.....aber wenn man sich bewusst ist, was man den nun will und sich damit auseinandersetzt...bevor man drauflos gräbt.....kann es zu schönen Resultaten führen. 
Die Architektur der verschiedenen Teiche ist natürlich Geschmacksache, wie es verschiedene Menschen gibt. Wenn der BauerIn sich an *die Regeln der einschlägigen Teichbaukunst* hält, ob nun mit oder ohne Fische, wird er sicher schöne Resultate haben und längerfristig Freude am Hobbie haben.


----------



## StefanS (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Ich denke, von mir ist bekannt, dass ich Verfechter naturnaher Teiche bin. Genauer gesagt: Teiche mit Fischbesatz sind „Freilandaquarien“, denn in ein geschlossenes System gelangen in der Natur keine Fische. Ich habe von dem berühmten „Laich im Gefieder“ über viele Jahre hinweg (es ist ja nicht mein erster Teich) nichts feststellen können und habe auch sonst noch nicht von einem Ereignis gehört, das sich nicht nachträglich als „Scherz“ von Freunden oder Gegnern herausgestellt hätte. Kurz: Die spontane Besiedlung eines geschlossenen Gewässers mit Fischen scheint ungefähr so häufig wie eine jungfräuliche Geburt. Selbst wenn sich aber Fischlaich in den Teich verirren sollte, müsste es die Fischbrut erst einmal bis ins ausgewachsene Stadium schaffen (überleben), dann einen Partner zum Begatten finden und die gesamte Population letztlich nicht an Inzucht zugrunde gehen: Wahrscheinlichkeit: Null. Ein Aquarium habe ich aber noch nicht einmal im Haus, wozu also draußen ?

Es ist ein gern wiederholter, da er so schön beruhigt, aber ein Irrglaube, dass ein Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz die gleiche oder eine entfernt ähnliche Artenvielfalt aufweist wie ein naturnaher Teich. Fische bevorzugen sehen nun einmal das Plankton auf ihrer Speisekarte weit positiver als jedes Trockenfutter. Und fressen es weg. Radikal. Damit fehlt nicht nur ihnen (wird ja durch Zufütterung ausgeglichen), sondern auch allen anderen, großen und kleinen Lebewesen am Teich eben dieses Stück der Nahrungskette. Aus der zufälligen Beobachtung von Fröschen, __ Libellen, Molchen und __ Schlangen lässt sich nun so gar nichts herleiten. Diese Tiere wandern, kommen teils von weit her und bleiben selten auf Dauer. Wenn ein Igel in Deinem Garten auf Schneckensuche geht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Du ihm das benötigte Biotop bietest. Einen Räuber (der auch auf Fischbrut aus ist) wie die Larve des Gelbrabdkäfers oder den __ Gelbrandkäfer als Beleg für ein funktionierendes Biotop anzugeben, halte ich nun wirklich für realitätsfern.

Tatsache ist doch, dass sich so ein System nicht von selbst trägt, sondern an die eiserne Lunge und Dialyse muss, soll es nicht kippen. So etwas will ich persönlich nicht haben. Zwar mag es Leute geben, die ein paar Fische einsetzen, die sich dann selbst durchbringen müssen und auch ihre Brut fressen. Wozu aber ? Wenn Fische nie Futter bekommen, bleiben sie scheu und sind nicht gut zu beobachten. Der von ihnen angerichtete Schaden am Plankton ist nochmals erheblich größer. Fische, die ich kaum sehe, die aber Schaden anrichten, braucht man erst recht nicht. Mir fehlt zwar leider fast immer die Zeit, aber wenn ich sie hätte, würde ich mit größtem Interesse den Mikrokosmos im  naturnahen Teich unter dem Mikroskop beobachten.

Schließlich: Ein naturnaher Teich ist schön und artenreich, ohne dass ich mich ständig um ihn kümmern muss. Ich muss mir keine Gedanken um immer leistungsfähigere Filter machen, diese nicht permanent reinigen und mir zudem Sorgen machen, dass die gesamte Anlage nebst lebendem Inventar bei einer Betriebsstörung in kürzester Zeit abpfeift. Von Reihern etc. brauchen wir da noch nicht einmal zu reden. Nicht zuletzt halte ich den geringen Platz pro Fisch (spätestens nach einigen Generationen von Nachfahren) für unnötige Tierquälerei.

Die Entscheidung für einen naturnahen Teich sollte also nicht allzu schwer fallen. Sehen wir einmal von den Fällen ab, in denen man nur ein Loch zu graben braucht, und auch ohne Folie entsteht ein Teich. Auch bei den verbleibenden Fällen gibt es ja durchaus unterschiedliche „Schulen“. Nämlich solche, die Fordern, dass man nur eine Teichgrube ausheben und mit Folie und Substrat ausstatten darf – der Rest erledigt sich von allein und über die Zeit. Dann gibt es solche, die fordern, man dürfe nur einheimische Pflanzen setzen. (Gute Güte, bin ich froh, dass Eugen den __ Lotos entdeckt hat ! Ich fürchte nur, er will ihn immer noch nicht in seinem Teich sehen.) Und dann gibt es solche (zu denen zähle jetzt ich mich einmal), die alle möglichen (auch nicht heimischen oder gezüchteten) Pflanzen in ihrem Teich zulassen. Das schließt gestaltende Eingriffe in den Teich mit ein. Mir ist klar, dass man über meine Position ebenfalls zumindest diskutieren kann. Ich bewundere aber zum Beispiel einen Teich wie den zum Beispiel von Eugen, der diesen mit  unendlicher Geduld hat entstehen lassen. Obwohl immer noch kein Naturteich (ich meine, ohne Folie ging auch da nichts), kommt er dem Ideal schon sehr nahe. Warum ich das dann nicht gemacht habe ? Nun, mir fehlt eben auch die dafür erforderliche Geduld.

Steinschüttungen als „Ufer“, „blank“ gesogene Folien oder Untergründe, Wasserspiele oder Lichteffekte kann ich mir nun so gar nicht vorstellen, denn diese gehören m.E. eher unter die Rubrik „Kunst im Garten“. 

Ein Teich aus gestampften Tonplatten macht aus meiner Sicht allerdings einen Teich nicht „natürlicher“.  Außerordentlich teuer, gestattet dennoch keinen Wasseraustausch mit dem Untergrund, der für einen Naturteich unverzichtbar ist, und ärgert zudem noch mit einer unakzeptabel kurzen Haltbarkeit.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Eugen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Güte, bin ich froh, dass Eugen den __ Lotos entdeckt hat ! Ich fürchte nur, er will ihn immer noch nicht in seinem Teich sehen



Hallo Stefan, mit deiner Befürchtung hast du recht. 
Inzwischen habe ich gelernt, dass Lotos und Eugen nicht kompatibel sind.  
Ich werde mich also weiterhin an den Lotosbildern hier im Forum ergötzen, denn eine schöne Pflanze ist das schon. 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bewundere aber zum Beispiel einen Teich wie den zum Beispiel von Eugen, der diesen mit  unendlicher Geduld hat entstehen lassen.



Danke für die Blumen, das Lob aus deinem Munde läßt mich glatt verlegen werden.  

Ansonsten ist das wieder mal ein Beitrag aus deiner Feder, der genauso toll wie deine Gartenanlage ist.  
und mir zeigt,wie gut deine "Reanimation" doch war.  

.


----------



## jochen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Stefan,

ich denke mal du hast dir meinen Beitrag als Kritikpunkt angenommen.

Ich denke mal jeder Teich ist eine spontane Erschaffung in dem Einschnitt der Natur.

Ich für meine Seite wollte einen Teich bauen, so groß und so tief wie es unser Grundstück hergibt, 
darin ein paar Fische beobachten, die übrigens bisher noch nie mit Trockenfutter gefüttert worden sind,
und es stimmt, sie kommen nie zu mir hergeflizt und schnappen mir was vor,
beobachten kann ich sie trotz allem, oder gerade deswegen recht gut.

Die Artenvielfalt die du angesprochen hast,
ist natürlich nie und nimmer so groß, wie bei fischlosen Biotopen, ist alles klar, und das kann man auch nicht widersprechen.

Ich wollte  nur beschreiben, das auch in einem Fischteich sich andere Tierarten einfinden können, und das ist ja wohl auch unbestritten.

Ob sie nur zufällig vorbeistreifen oder sich auf lange sicht am Teich beheimaten, wird sich zeigen,
ich denke mal diese Tiere fühlen sich wohl, da ich meinem Garten sehr natürlich gestaltet habe, es wird immerhin ein kleiner 800ltr fischloser Teich als Zusatz geboten, einige Sumpfstellen in der Wiese, Steinaufbauten für __ Nattern, genau wie einige Staustufen im Wasserfall der natürlich nicht ohne Technik läuft,
 jedoch bis auf die Sitzecke die ich am Teich gestaltet habe, und die gepflastert wurde, weil der Teich nur etwa einen Meter neben dem Haus steht, achte ich auf Natürlichkeit so weit es zu realisieren ist.

Wir haben zwar einen sehr großen Garten, jedoch wenig ebene Fläche, den man wohl für einem Teich benötigt,
ohne Steinaufbauten, Trockenmauern etc, funktioniert, oder besser hält leider nichts auf unserem Hanggrundstück.

Ja , wir mussten sehr viel Geld und eigenen Schweiß ausgeben, nicht für Technik am Teich, sondern einfach dafür das zu schaffen, was wir wollten.

Mir persönlich reicht es den __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Molche etc. zu beobachten, ob es realitätsfremd ist oder nicht,
desweiterem macht es mir Spaß anzusehen, wie interessiert sich meine kleine Tochter das Balzverhalten und den Nestbau der __ Stichlinge anschaut,
oder wie unerschrocken sie ist, wenn das Ringelnatterweibchen (geschätzte 90cm)  sich durch die Steinaufbauten in den Teich schlängelt.

Das war und ist mein Ziel von der Gestaltung eines Teiches, das ich mir ebenso mühevoll und mit Phantasie erschaffen habe.

Letzendlich muß jeder wissen was er haben möchte,
was er mit seinem Hobby schaffen möchte,
mir ist es gelungen, und bin zufrieden, und erfreue mich jeden Tag soweit es geht am Teich.

Für mich zählen Koiliebhaber,
oder Freunde des absoluten Naturteiches so wie du es ja bist,
genauso wie Kleinteichbesitzer, oder Aquarianer,


wenn,
 ja wenn die Voraussetzungen nicht zur Tierquälerei werden.


----------



## koimen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Miteinander

Jochen hat es auch richtig geschrieben......





> wenn,
> ja wenn die Voraussetzungen nicht zur Tierquälerei werden.



Bei mir schnappen die Koi nun aber nach Futter.....aber eben wie Jochen es erwähnte.....kein Überbesatz/will und möchte mich mit dem Medium Wasser und Koi intensiv auseinandersetzen/Filtertechnik/Ästetik/etc.

Schlussendlich muss man auch sagen ist jede künstlich geschaffene Welt....immer künstlich. Ausser man lebt auf dem Lande und hat bereits einen natürlichen entstandenen Teich.....

Meine 2 Pflanzenteiche wimmeln ebenfalls von Insekten und .......siehe Bilder heute aufgenommen 

   
....dieser 2 Pflanzenteich ist im Bau noch nicht fertig....aber sie konnte und wollte schon rein.....


----------



## StefanS (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal du hast dir meinen Beitrag als Kritikpunkt angenommen.



Hallo Jochen,

nein, das habe ich nicht - hoffentlich ist es nicht so rübergekommen. Es ist allerdings eine häufig gehörte Meinung, dass sich Fische und Artenvielfalt nicht ausschliessen. Und das trifft eben nicht zu, wie Du ja auch selbst schreibst. Die Reduzierung der Arten stellt man eben nur nicht so leicht fest, weil sie sich in eher mikroskopischer Grösse abspielt. Was man sieht, sind "Besucher"; so kann man schon meinen, dass es im Teich an nichts mangelt. Es fehlt aber gerade das wichtige Stück der Nahrungskette, das die Fische verspeist haben.

Deshalb bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass in meinen Teich keine Fische gehören. Ich werde deshalb andere nicht abschätzig behandeln, aber wenn das Thema darauf kommt, habe ich eine Meinung. Und weiss gabei genau, dass ich von den "Puristen" nun wiederum genauso weit entfernt bin wie die Zierfischhälterer von mir.

Koihälterer sind meiner Meinung nach eine ganz andere Gruppe von Teichbesitzern. Sie wollen gar keinen "Gartenteich", kein biotopähnliches Gebilde. Ihnen kommt es auf die Tiere an. Wegen deren Eigenarten und Ansprüchen snd sie bereit, einen gewaltugen technischen Aufwand zu betreiben. Das soll so sein. Glücklich ist eben der, der seine Kois in möglichst klarem, ungefärbten Wasser bewundern kann. Ist nicht mein Ding (auch ein Aquarium nicht), aber ich kann die Motivation derjenigen gut nachvollziehen, die sich mit Kois befassen.

In diesem Sinne, leben und leben lassen, auch wenn man mit der eigenen Einstellung festgelegt ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## jochen (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bin ich persönlich der Meinung, dass in meinen Teich keine Fische gehören. Ich werde deshalb andere nicht abschätzig behandeln, aber wenn das Thema darauf kommt, habe ich eine Meinung. Und weiss gabei genau, dass ich von den "Puristen" nun wiederum genauso weit entfernt bin wie die Zierfischhälterer von mir.



Und genau deshalb bin ich in diesem Forum hängengeblieben, (nicht zuletzt auch durch deine Beiträge, ohne natürlich andere schmälern zu wollen)
es beherbergt "Extreme" beider Seiten,
die sie auch sachlich erklären und verteidigen können,
so soll es sein, und so kann man von vielen lernen,
seine eigenen Lehren daraus ziehen,
und für seine Vorstellungen nutzen daraus ziehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo allerseits,
der Beitrag von Helmut gefällt mir recht gut!  Die Diskussion um das Thema war auch gut, wie in nur wenigen threads. Warum melde ich mich da noch zu Wort?
Zum einen, weil die meisten mehr oder weniger geschrieben haben, das sie sich bewußt für ihre Art Teich entschieden haben. Ganz gleich, ob mit oder ohne Fische, alle wollten einen Teich als "biologisches System" dauerhaft erleben. Ob mit oder ohne (bzw. wenig) künstlichem Eingriff, ist in meinen Augen nur eine Option. Als Aquarianer betreibe ich ein Aquarium mit Filter, kenne aber genauso gut Aquarien ohne selbigen. Letztere lassen weniger Artenvielfalt und Besatz an Fischen zu, funktionieren aber auch.
Jeder "Teichianer" hat - schon vor dem Bau oder Erwerb - seine persönliche Einstellung/Philosophie zu seinem Teich. Hier im Forum sollten wir uns helfen, und persönliche Vorlieben respektieren. Hierbei eine saubere Grenze in Richtung Tierschutz etc. zu ziehen ist schwierig, und wird ein Reibungspunkt bleiben. Wir sollten dabei nicht vergessen, dass ausserhalb des Forums weitaus mehr "Teichianer" am Werk sind, von denen einigen die hier geäußerten Vorbehalte schlicht egal sind. Dort sollte der Maßstab "schlecht" stehen bleiben. Für mich sind Fische nur eine Option von vielen eines Teiches.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Servus Teichfreunde

Nachdem ja jetzt wieder viele neue Teichfreunde unterwegs sind, möchte ich den "Neulingen" dieses Thema ans Herz legen.

Bildet Euch eine Meinung, egal ob für oder gegen Fische.

Soll als Anregung gedacht sein.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------



## Bauernteich (26. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Helmut

das hast du aber gut geschrieben. Sehe aber auch bitte: So, wie du deinen Schwimmteich realisierst mit angeschlossenem Biotob, so werden auch etliche Koiteichbesitzer noch einen Zusatztümpel haben, mit oder meist ohne Fische, nennt sich dann Absetzteich, Filterteich, Pflanzenteich oder was auch immer.
Ich selbst habe schon vor über 30 Jahren Tümpel angelegt mit Folie, die heute noch existieren. Es ist immer naturähnlich, nie natürlich wo der Grundwasserstand und der Erdkontakt die Biologie regelt, sondern es sind einfache Voraussetzungen geschaffen worden, um überhaupt Lebewesen anzulocken die darin sich wohlfühlen oder überleben können...und mehr ist das nicht.
Ähnliches sehe ich auch bei den 2-Teich-Verfahren, wo man in dem einen die bevorzugten Fische hält, im anderen eben den Klein-oder Großlebewesen eine adäquate Ansiedelungsfläche zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Daß die über 30-jährigen Teiche nicht lady-like aussehen gegenüber so nem Koifreiaquarium, versteht sich fast von selbst. 
Einen Spagat mit Buntkarpfen und Vollnaturteich plane ich auch seit Jahren, so langsam kristallisiert sich auch für meine Frau, daß wir auf das natürliches Aussehen des Teiches größeren Wert legen als Trendfische zu hegen.

Gruss
Albrecht


----------



## Marlowe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Guten Morgen, liebe Teichfreunde!

Ich melde mich hier zum Thema, und das nach dem Motto:

"Es ist zwar alles Erwähnenswerte schon gesagt worden, :smoki
 aber nur noch nicht von mir!"

Der fischlose wie auch der fischbesetzte Teich sind für mich erstrebenswert.

Beides ist wunderbar, in beiden Formen gibt es soviel zu entdecken.
Denke ich z.B. an die genialen Miniteiche unseres Elschens (Blumenelse), oder 
auch an die Koihälterung des Werner (WP-3d), so sehe ich unterschiedlichste
Teicharten mit aber jeweils seinem besonderen Reiz.

Für mich selbst sind beide Arten der Naturliebhaberei, bzw. des künstlichen
Nachbaus der Natur im Kleinen, überaus angenehm zu betrachten.

Was dem einen sien Uhl, is dem annern sien Nachtigall.

Mein Teich mit derzeit ca. 4000 Litern ist mit Fischen besetzt, nach dem in wenigen Jahren erfolgten Anlegen des direkt angrenzenden erheblich größeren Teichs wird der "alte" Teich nur noch als Planzenreservoir "Naturteich" existieren (Das Wort "Naturteich" extra in Anführungsstrichen, damit die Puristen mich nicht wieder einen Kopf kürzer machen wollen -egal, dann wäre ich noch immer deutlich über 1,80cm-)

Leider wird es so sein, dass in diesem kleineren Pflanzenteich dann allenfalls
Insekten ihr Dasein fristen werden, denn mit Molchen u.a. sieht es hier in der
Region schlecht aus. Ein Jeder sei froh, der in Gebieten lebt, wo die Besiedlung
mit solch schönem Getier von allein erfolgt.

Wie man sieht - so meine ich dargestellt zu haben - jede und wirklich jede 
Teichform hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung:
DIE HAUPTSACHE IST, DASS ES DEN DORT VORKOMMENDEN / EINGESETZTEN
TIERARTEN NICHT SCHLECHT ERGEHT.

Herzliche Grüße von der noch kalten Nordseeregion, wo ein daheim urlaubender
"Fischkopp" auf besseres Wetter wartet, um den Teichrand auf Vordermann
zu bringen.


Sir Marlowe

P.S.: Stay tuned!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (27. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Ja, dann möcht ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Naturnaher Teich oder Fisch ist das Thema, mit dem ich mich seit der Planung Teich auseinandergesetzt hab. Für mich steht fest: Ich baue den Teich, um die Besiedelung kümmere ich mich nicht. Wer drin wohnen möchte, ist willkommen, zwingen werde ich niemanden.  

Aber, mal Scherz beiseite. Egal, wem ich erzähle, dass ich keine Fische in meinen Teich "tragen" werde, der schaut mich an, als hätte ich einen an der Waffel.

Liebe Grüsse aus dem grenznahen Frankreich

Ellen


----------



## Annett (27. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo Ellen,

damit bist Du bei weitem nicht alleine. 

Für viele gehören die Worte Teich + Fisch einfach zusammen. 

Da kann man auch aufklären/erklären, wie man will, so richtig verstehen wollen es die Wenigsten. 
Naja, mir egal - ist ja unser Teich. Kann ja jeder mit seinem Eigentum machen, was er möchte. 
Zumindest solange die eingesetzten Tiere dabei artgerecht gehalten werden.

Ich bin schon ganz gespannt, wer dieses Jahr noch so einzieht/vorbei schaut.


----------



## Elfriede (27. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

sicher kann und soll jeder sein Teich gestalten wie er will, solange sein Wunsch nicht zum Schaden von Tieren gereicht.

Trotzdem finde ich Helmuts Beitrag als echte Hilfe für Teichbauwillige, die vielleicht im Vorfeld immer nur Teich+Fisch als Einheit erfahren haben, ohne mögliche Probleme zu hinterfragen, ja vielleicht sogar ohne inneren Drang und Hang zu Fischen.

Was Helmut beschreibt, das deckt sich vollkommen mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen, denn ich hatte über Jahre einen fischlosen Teich und kenne seine Vorteile und die Artenvielfalt an kleinen Tieren und Insekten gegenüber einem Teich mit Fischen, wie ich ihn auch 4 Jahre hatte, bis ich 2008 wieder zum fischlosen Teich zurückkehrte, wofür hier im Forum allerdings sicher nur wenige User Verständnis aufbrachten, weil für die meisten Teich und Fische scheinbar nur gemeinsam denkbar und erstrebenswert sind, -  leider auch in viel zu kleinen Teichen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## elkop (27. März 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

hab mich grad durch den interessanten faden geschmökert und hab meinem mann vorgelesen, dass andere genauso narrisch waren wie wir im vergangenen jahr. das leben in meiner minischale hat uns zwei fasziniert und es verging kein tag, an dem wir nicht davor gesessen sind wie die kleinen kinder. erst später fand ich hier das alles bestätigt, was ich dabei gesehen und gelernt habe. 
ich bin ein fan des natürlichen teiches ohne besatz und technik, was nicht heißt, dass fischteiche nicht auch ihren reiz haben mögen, wir bleiben bei der natur.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## Marlowe (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

Ihr Lieben!

Und ich muss doch noch "Einen dazugeben"!

Wenn man nach Dienstschluß vorm Teich sitzt und Fische beobachtet,
das ist dermaßen herrlich!

Ich habe ein "Außenaquarium", das aber wie ein künstlicher Teich aussieht.

Ich sitze dann da, habe Pfeife und Warmgetränk am Mann, und schaue die 
Fische im Teich an.

__ Graskarpfen kommen in aller Seelenruhe wie UBoote aus der Tiefe und 
schnappen nach eben auf die Teichoberfläche geworfenem frischen Gras.
Langsam gehen sie mit dem Halm im Maul auf Tiefe, während der Halm 
nach und nach in ihnen verschwindet. Danach wiederholt sich dieser Ablauf.

Goldfische jagen einander, rasen durch den Teich und haben prachtvolle Farben.

Elritzen springen, kaum ein Insekt entkommt diesen genialen Fängern.
Direkt vor meinen Füßen hechten die Elritzen auf den Grasrand, oder schlängeln sich auch an einigen im Wasser des Randbereichs besonders 
futterversprechenden Stellen zwischen größeren Steinen hindurch.

_*Dazu *_noch die __ Wasserläufer an der Oberfläche, die mit den Rückenschwimmern
unter ihnen fast um die Wette vorwärts kommen wollen, so hat es den Anschein....


Deshalb Teiche mit Fischen!

Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass man eine gewisse Sichttiefe hat. 
Was nützt mir persönlich beispielsweise der größte Teich, wenn ich darin nichts sehen kann?
Zusätzlich habe ich mir -das kann man ja nochmal erwähnen- einen Miniteich
angelegt, aber auf den Fischteich mag ich ganzjährig nun überhaupt nicht verzichten.

Glaubt es mir, ein klarer Teich mit Fischen ist himmlisch! Ganzjährig habe ich vier Aquarien zum Anschauen, im Sommer aber ist der Teich das A und O!

Ich wünsche euch lieben Teichianern, egal ob nun Belebtschlamm- oder Fischfreund, oder auch beides oder sonstwas,
jedem einen herrlichen Sommer!

Marlowe


----------



## flohkrebs (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Fischlose Teiche - warum !!!*

hallo!


Marlowe schrieb:


> Was nützt mir persönlich beispielsweise der größte Teich, wenn ich darin nichts sehen kann?


Jetzt muss ich mal ganz böse "njam, njam" sagen.....  
mit meinem Forellenteich.....




			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reduzierung der Arten stellt man eben nur nicht so leicht fest, weil sie sich in eher mikroskopischer Grösse abspielt. Was man sieht, sind "Besucher"; so kann man schon meinen, dass es im Teich an nichts mangelt. Es fehlt aber gerade das wichtige Stück der Nahrungskette, das die Fische verspeist haben.



stimmt das wirklich?

Diese Tierchen vermehren sich ja normalerweise ziemlich stark - sie sind ja auch "in der freien Natur" Fischfutter - oder etwa nicht??

na gut, in ganz kleinen Weihern/Tümpeln gibt es keine Fische.
Aber wenn der Teich groß genug ist .......
__ Libellen zum Beispiel könnte es ja auch keine geben, wenn es gar keine "Futtertierchen" mehr gäbe - oder?? 

Einmal haben wir eine Flasche Teichwasser mit nach Hause genommen, um damit unsere Balkonblumen zu düngen..
egal:
wie ich die Flasche dann genauer angeschaut hab, war sie voll hüpfender und herumschwebender Punkte - lauter Tierchen an der Grenze der Sichtbarkeit.
Und das trotz der Forellen und paar Schleien, die bei uns im Teich leben.
Natürlich überleben weniger Kaulquappen zum Beispiel - aber die __ Ringelnatter frisst da auch nicht gerade wenige weg!! 

Weniger Arbeit hat man sicher mit einem "fischlosen" Teich...

Ich denke, beides hat seine absolute Berechtigung.

liebe Grüße!


----------

